# Pick your favorite "You got owned" post



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2006)

I have to admit that this place has been comedy gold over the last few weeks, so let???s have a competition. Post your favorite post of someone getting owned and we will have a vote off between the top 10.
"But KelJu, who will pick the final 10 post?" I say let BigDyl pick them. After all, he is our very own you got owned emo ninja. 

I will start things off. My favorite one was in Kefe's picture gallery. Why Kefe post pictures of him taking out the trash is beyond me, but Myk took it upon himself to punish him for his stupidity in the following gallery entry.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7810/cat/500/ppuser/16282

My second favorite post was in the Topolo vs Douchebase, I mean doublebase, fight thread. DOMS had me rolling with this gem.


			
				DOMS said:
			
		

> I meant the League of Putting It In Your Mother's Ass. It's like the Justice League, except that we all have the same power.


That shit had me rolling around in my room laughing me ass off.
I would also like to give honorable mentioning to Topolo for his relentless assault on doublebase. Please don???t forget his post when you are deciding on your favorite.

Ok guys and gals, post your favorite you got owned post, and if BigDyl is up to it he can decide on the final 10 to be voted the 2006 you got owned post of the year.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2006)

I've seen some great ones, but my favorite has to be this one:



			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> a hook grip is when your thumb is wrapped around and placed under your fore fingers. So beautiful in it's simplicity.
> 
> you mean a false grip.





			
				kenwood said:
			
		

> maybe or maybe im thinking of chin-ups





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> just shut the fuck up dumb ass.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## BigDyl (Jun 8, 2006)

True Story, this one 14 year old noob "bryson" posted something in the training section, and then I recommended a roid cycle to him.  Then P-Funk pwned me.  I can't seem to find the post though, kelju had it in his sig.


----------



## lnvanry (Jun 8, 2006)

bigdyl has the best owned pics of all time


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> You're just the right age to start a roid cycle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> bigdylan....get THE FUCK OUT OF THE TRAINING SESSION YOU STUPID FUCKING ASSHOLE.  You are a waste of space.






			
				BigDyl said:
			
		

> You mean, training *forum*?





			
				P-funk said:
			
		

> you know what i meant.
> 
> 
> and take it out of your fucking signature or you ass will be banned again.
> ...




 
Props to BigDyl for picking himself for his selected "You got owned" post. I think that shows a lot of character.


----------



## MyK (Jun 8, 2006)

my favourite was the one were imwithstupid faked his own death! death from hand cancer, then was resusitated with the use of a defibrulator. he got owned so bad that they had to shut down the thread, then someone started a new thread, a memorial to him and he proceded to get owned for like 5 more pages.

I'll look for the threads!


----------



## MyK (Jun 8, 2006)

I couldnt find the threads but these two are a couple of gems


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52574

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58859


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> I couldnt find the threads but these two are a couple of gems
> 
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52574
> ...


Wasn't that kid like 16???

How can you be 16 and not have a 6pack????

I used to smoke weed and drink at least a sixpack of beer-
probably five days a week when I was 16, and I still had abs - 

(of course I ran five miles a day)


----------



## topolo (Jun 8, 2006)

Foreman had a great one.

I posted that a thread was green and yellow and he said that it was just the reflection of my teeth in the computer monitor.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> Foreman had a great one.
> 
> I posted that a thread was green and yellow and he said that it was just the reflection of my teeth in the computer monitor.



I remember the post, that was good shit.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Wasn't that kid like 16???
> 
> How can you be 16 and not have a 6pack????
> 
> ...


He was 12 I think it was KEFE's alter ego, or one of his idiot friends.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2006)

There's too many to choose from....they are all so hilarious.
But I agree with kelju on both ones he posted.
Way to go Myk
and DOMS


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 8, 2006)

http://spreadmystaplerandflyaway.ytmnd.com/


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 8, 2006)

This one is fucking hilarious, brand new too!

http://ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1365526&postcount=15


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> http://spreadmystaplerandflyaway.ytmnd.com/


I like you bazooka tooth, and that was a hilarious link, but what does that have to do with people getting owned?


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 8, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> my favourite was the one were imwithstupid faked his own death! death from hand cancer, then was resusitated with the use of a defibrulator. he got owned so bad that they had to shut down the thread, then someone started a new thread, a memorial to him and he proceded to get owned for like 5 more pages.
> 
> I'll look for the threads!


That was funny...all of the above have been.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 8, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:
			
		

> http://spreadmystaplerandflyaway.ytmnd.com/




ROTFLMFAO X 312987339


----------



## DOMS (Jun 8, 2006)

I can't seem to find it, but god hand mentioned being at work while posting, so I replied: "I wasn't aware that freeway off ramps had Internet access."


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find it, but god hand mentioned being at work while posting, so I replied: "I wasn't aware that freeway off ramps had Internet access."



 


That is also good shit, but I still think the doublebase's mom fucking league was better.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find it, but god hand mentioned being at work while posting, so I replied: "I wasn't aware that freeway off ramps had Internet access."



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=53990&page=8

I remember reading that today.


----------



## StFlorian (Jun 8, 2006)




----------



## Decker (Jun 9, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find it, but god hand mentioned being at work while posting, so I replied: "I wasn't aware that freeway off ramps had Internet access."


That's my all time favorite.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Witmaster (Jun 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> my favourite was the one were imwithstupid faked his own death! death from hand cancer, then was resusitated with the use of a defibrulator. he got owned so bad that they had to shut down the thread, then someone started a new thread, a memorial to him and he proceded to get owned for like 5 more pages.
> 
> I'll look for the threads!


Yea... he was a gem.....He left himself wide open for this one.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

True Story, Every owned post so far I'm nominating for the Top 10.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2006)

i made a thread with stereograms in it... Vieope posted this one lol.



			
				Vieope said:
			
		

> _How about this one?_


----------



## MyK (Jun 9, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Yea... he was a gem.....He left himself wide open for this one.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

>




True Story, Witmaster can own people faster MAD than I can SCURRED.


----------



## MyK (Jun 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, Witmaster can own people faster MAD than I can SCURRED.




When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Witmaster.


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 9, 2006)

lol.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> When the Boogeyman goes to sleep every night, he checks his closet for Witmaster.




True Story, Witmaster runs 20 miles a day...











































not to stay in shape... but to keep the earth rotating.


----------



## MyK (Jun 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, Witmaster runs 20 miles a day...
> 
> not to stay in shape... but to keep the earth rotating.



Witmaster is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> Witmaster is so fast, he can run around the world and punch himself in the back of the head.





True Story, Witmaster doesn't go hunting, he goes killing...............terrorists


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=65911

post #2


----------



## MyK (Jun 9, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=65911
> 
> post #2


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 9, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=65911
> 
> post #2





Probably a 7.5 on the ownage scale.  I'm not sure if it's enough to make top 10 though.  But don't worry, I'm sure half of the top 10 will be p-funk.  He will probably end up being the IM OWNERER.


----------



## MyK (Jun 9, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> True Story, Witmaster doesn't go hunting, he goes killing...............terrorists


Witmaster clogs the toilet even when he pisses.


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1364792&postcount=47


----------



## maniclion (Jun 9, 2006)

Maybe owning foreman counts as too easy?
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=52375


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## MyK (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=55257&highlight=joker


this thread is easily top three, that "Joker" dude got owned by the entire OC!!


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

>


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 10, 2006)

damn you, im still learning how to do this shit


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Jun 10, 2006)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> damn you, im still learning how to do this shit




lol, use the shortest address, it worked the first time you did it


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=65911
> 
> post #2



For some reason I really appreciate the simplicity of this one.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 10, 2006)

There's a lot of IRON MAN getting owned in these two:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=64493
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=63377


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I can't seem to find it, but god hand mentioned being at work while posting, so I replied: "I wasn't aware that freeway off ramps had Internet access."


A admin got rid of that thread this week. "Pics of left&right arm" by kenwood. I flame the FUCK out that thread.


----------



## topolo (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> A admin got rid of that thread this week. "Pics of left&right arm" by kenwood. I flame the FUCK out that thread.



You also flamed the fuck out of the english language.


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> You also flamed the fuck out of the english language.


You also flame the fuck out of the meaning micro with your micro dick


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2006)

ummm....OK.........


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

topolo gots to be the most worthless fuck on this site. Feces eating fuckface. Go clean up that huge load you shot wacking off to little Asian boys having anal sex.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You also flame the fuck out of the meaning micro with your micro dick


----------



## topolo (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You also flame the fuck out of the meaning micro with your micro dick



You wouldn't think I could satisfy your girl and Doublebase's mom with that........but I do.


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

bigdyl is no wear near as funny as Myk. I remember this thread where Myk and foreman kept posting pics of slow people. The skinny people abs thread was funny as fuck too. GocoksDJS is probably the funniest member overall tho.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> bigdyl is no wear near as funny as Myk. I remember this thread where Myk and foreman kept posting pics of slow people. The skinny people abs thread was funny as fuck too. GocoksDJS is probably the funniest member overall tho.




No one is arguing who is the "funniest."  Did I say I was?


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

topolo said:
			
		

> You wouldn't think I could satisfy your girl and Doublebase's mom with that........but I do.


You and doublebase are brothers which means.............you abomination fuckface.


----------



## topolo (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> You and doublebase are brothers which means.............you abomination fuckface.


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> No one is arguing who is the "funniest."  Did I say I was?


You should be ashamed letting that fuckin canadian out do you.


----------



## topolo (Jun 10, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> No one is arguing who is the "funniest."  Did I say I was?



Yes, that is what you told me.


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> ummm....OK.........


*Throught you would be use to seeing that.*


----------



## god hand (Jun 10, 2006)

This one posted last week really made me ROFL LMAO!
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1364716&postcount=42


----------



## MyK (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> *bigdyl is no wear near as funny as Myk*. I remember this thread where Myk and foreman kept posting pics of slow people. The skinny people abs thread was funny as fuck too. GocoksDJS is probably the funniest member overall tho.



True story!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> This one posted last week really made me ROFL LMAO!
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1364716&postcount=42


Racist!!


----------



## MyK (Jun 10, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1367761&postcount=9


----------



## KelJu (Jun 10, 2006)

MyK said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1367761&postcount=9


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> A admin got rid of that thread this week. "Pics of left&right arm" by kenwood. I flame the FUCK out that thread.



What a fucking pussy.


----------



## StickCity (Jun 10, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What a fucking pussy.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2006)

StickCity said:
			
		

>


What's your problem?


----------



## StickCity (Jun 10, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> What's your problem?



Problem?  You must be confused.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 10, 2006)

Godhand has got to be one of the stupidest fucks on here since Johnnny. He should be flushed down a toilet like a turd.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2006)

StickCity said:
			
		

> Problem?  You must be confused.



You responded to my post with the 'mad' emoticon.  What was your point?


----------



## DOMS (Jun 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Godhand has got to be one of the stupidest fucks on here since Johnnny.



I think that 'pathetic' is a more appropriate word.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 10, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Godhand has got to be one of the stupidest fucks on here since Johnnny. He should be flushed down a toilet like a turd.



True Story, I just dropped the kids off at the pool.


----------



## god hand (Jun 11, 2006)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Godhand has got to be one of the stupidest fucks on here since Johnnny. He should be flushed down a toilet like a turd.


----------



## god hand (Jun 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I think that 'pathetic' is a more appropriate word.


What's pathetic is the number of times youve jack off to your avatar


----------



## MyK (Jun 11, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1368215&postcount=5


----------



## KelJu (Jun 11, 2006)

Come on BigDyl, its time to nominate the top 10. Pick the best 10 and we will have a poll to determine the winner of the_ 2006 You Got Owned _post of the year.


----------



## BigDyl (Jun 11, 2006)

True Story, I think my Doublebase thread just made it on this list.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 15, 2006)

Anybody have the one of the slavery legos? That was hilarious right there... I mean disturbing.


----------

